# Dump Trailers Part Duex



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

One of my investments next year will be a dump trailer. Reason being, I can dump for $20 a ton, most jobs no more than 4 ton. I spent 21k on dumpsters this year, I plan it will pay for itself within 37 roof jobs. ANYWAYS, none of that is really my point but I got off topic.

Right now I have a Chevy 2500hd and a Ford E350. I plan on purchasing a 7x14 7 Ton dump.

Could these vehicles efficiently pull a fully loaded trailer? Should I look into purchasing a cheap dually to ease the wear and tear on the current vehicles?


----------



## kyia (Jul 4, 2011)

The chevy will do fine. It will know its there but be just fine. If you got the 6.0 you will get 6mpg pulling it loaded (this it what my work runs). If you have a duamax you will get about 11-15 depending on set up and so on. I run a duramax.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

You will need a weight distributing setup and the trailer tongue will be a pain to deal with. Most manufacturers put the box with battery and pump in the tongue a frame. That will be in the way of the wd hitch. I'd custom order a trailer so u can fit the wd setup with no hassle. Shouldn't cost much more IMO.


----------



## blackbear (Feb 29, 2008)

where are you dumping for 20/ ton. Wow. I pay 80.


----------



## kyia (Jul 4, 2011)

Morning Wood said:


> You will need a weight distributing setup and the trailer tongue will be a pain to deal with. Most manufacturers put the box with battery and pump in the tongue a frame. That will be in the way of the wd hitch. I'd custom order a trailer so u can fit the wd setup with no hassle. Shouldn't cost much more IMO.


Why will he need a weight distributing hitch? Pulled a lot more then 4 tons with out one a lot. with my truck 02 4 dor long bed duramax with no problems. True yea it is technically safer but as long as you know what your doing no problem. Also in my option you go ahead and spend the little more and get a goose neck. 

But i do agree that the lift box is in the way with some trailers.


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

Either of the trucks would be fine to pull that trailer. My truck is a 2500hd duramax as is our work truck, and both pull the exact same size dump trailer loaded on a regular basis. 

If you're in the market for a new truck, a dually would be a good idea, but otherwise, keep what you've got.


----------



## I Mester (Aug 21, 2011)

i have a bri mawr 6 x 10 trailer. rated for 10,000 lbs. i pull it with my f250. factory hitch. no problems. and pump and battery box in front of trailer doesnt get in the way. 
also. 20 a ton. i wish. over here its close to 90 a ton.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

20 a ton is for roofing materials only. My buddy owns the place where I will be dumping. He recycles all asphalt and sells to the paving companies.


----------



## apkole (Mar 18, 2006)

I tow a 14' Brimar DT614-12 rated for 10,000. That unit tows very well at legal highway speeds with no weight distribution equipment, loaded or empty. Just need to use common sense for load distribution, but the unit is pretty forgiving. 

If the trailer is well designed and built, it should tow just fine behind your 2500. I tow with a 2500 Dodge diesel SRW pickup, and have no issues with towability or stopping. Purchased in 2004, it has been pretty much a trouble free unit. I did have a Class V hitch installed and use a solid core hitch insert to insure the strength and integrity of the towing components.

I have scaled 18,600, truck, trailer and load. I'm most comfortable with no more than 6,000 lbs net, so it's not unusual for multiple layer tear offs to make more than one trip. The county transfer station is located between most of our jobs and home, so it's not terribly inconvenient. Cost is currently about $36/ton. 

I have read that if you consistently net over 10,000 you really need to seriously consider moving from a bumper pull to a goose neck.

If I use the recycling facility, they charge by the yard at around $12/yd. Recycling will usually knock about 50% off the disposal cost.


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

I know its a dump trailer thread but (bambamm) have you thought of a small dump truck. Better movability and you can get two trucks in one plus easy for other employs to drive then truck and trailer.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

I may have to get a trailer too. I decided to go all in with the roofing thing and got my truck lettered!

Disclaimer: This is not my truck. I just had to take the pic when I saw it yesterday, as I have joked around a lot about my dislike of roofing.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

You guys must never get stopped by the DOT. You need a WD hitch just check out your hitch on that 3/4ton it will say what it can carry with and without a WD hitch. Sounds like most all of you are over weight.

Cole


----------



## kyia (Jul 4, 2011)

Cole82 said:


> You guys must never get stopped by the DOT. You need a WD hitch just check out your hitch on that 3/4ton it will say what it can carry with and without a WD hitch. Sounds like most all of you are over weight.
> 
> Cole



I am in Iowa now and i have to agree with you on one thing. Man out here they are nuts. I drive right by the gravel pit daily and you see a couple trucks pulled over almost daily. I am from Kentucky. Back home unless your a bigger dump truck or tractor and trailer doing something crazy your good. 

On the hitch i personally run a class 5. But i also eat sleep and breath diesel truck pulling. Going back home next summer and cant wait to hook em. My area is big into it. Truck pull every Friday and Saturday night within a hour or less from me. Hints why i run with the thought process if i can hook to it ill pull it or ill break something trying. But i also got 4 total of my truck out in the fiild for asap parts. 

sorry for the rant.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

kyia said:


> I am in Iowa now and i have to agree with you on one thing. Man out here they are nuts. I drive right by the gravel pit daily and you see a couple trucks pulled over almost daily. I am from Kentucky. Back home unless your a bigger dump truck or tractor and trailer doing something crazy your good.
> 
> On the hitch i personally run a class 5. But i also eat sleep and breath diesel truck pulling. Going back home next summer and cant wait to hook em. My area is big into it. Truck pull every Friday and Saturday night within a hour or less from me. Hints why i run with the thought process if i can hook to it ill pull it or ill break something trying. But i also got 4 total of my truck out in the fiild for asap parts.
> 
> sorry for the rant.


Yeah here in IA any trailer over 10k GVWR you need a cdl. So the blue cars go for just about anybody pulling a tandom axle trailer.

Put your location in your profile.:thumbsup:

Cole


----------



## kyia (Jul 4, 2011)

Cole82 said:


> Yeah here in IA any trailer over 10k GVWR you need a cdl. So the blue cars go for just about anybody pulling a tandom axle trailer.
> 
> Put your location in your profile.:thumbsup:
> 
> Cole


Man didnt know that. When i switch my lic. out here. I asked about weight laws and cdl. They said as long as under 26k and using a regular truck your good to go. 

I am use to farm tags. Anyone can get them back home. As long as your within 150 miles you can do what ever you want. For example my truck 45 foot goose neck 3 trucks . Take with one of the dot guys out here. He said yea my state your a** would have been grass. I said well man i miss the south and i haven't even moved here yet. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## kyia (Jul 4, 2011)

skillman said:


> I know its a dump trailer thread but (bambamm) have you thought of a small dump truck. Better movability and you can get two trucks in one plus easy for other employs to drive then truck and trailer.


good point. Why not something like this. Holds the same and can get into more tight spaces. 











See them on cl. for 10k or under in the late 90s model.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Yes, I have thought of it. Not all houses allow us to pull right up to it. A dump trailer would be easier for guys to throw debris in that had to be picked up off the ground.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

here you go Bam one of the cool dumpster trailers. Easy to load like a dumpster or leave it on the trailer.


----------



## BrandConst (May 9, 2011)

kyia said:


> good point. Why not something like this. Holds the same and can get into more tight spaces.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want one of these but I can't find any in my area for cheap. Use to have one, these things can turn on a dime.


----------



## KnottyWoodwork (May 23, 2010)

Cole82 said:


> here you go Bam one of the cool dumpster trailers. Easy to load like a dumpster or leave it on the trailer.


That's money right there. Get an extra container or two, and have the ability to have multiple jobs going on at once.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

KnottyWoodwork said:


> That's money right there. Get an extra container or two, and have the ability to have multiple jobs going on at once.


They even have flatbeds for it too.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Now that is funny that you guys posted that because I was just searching for them online and was going to post this link and ask your thoughts.
http://www.texaspridetrailers.com/PAGE-47-RO-14K-12FT-TANDEM.htm


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

BamBamm5144 said:


> Now that is funny that you guys posted that because I was just searching for them online and was going to post this link and ask your thoughts.
> http://www.texaspridetrailers.com/PAGE-47-RO-14K-12FT-TANDEM.htm


That is a lot cheaper than I thought they would be thanks for that link.:thumbsup:

Cole


----------



## kyia (Jul 4, 2011)

Cole82 said:


> here you go Bam one of the cool dumpster trailers. Easy to load like a dumpster or leave it on the trailer.


I priced one out with 2 dumpster came to around 14k. you can also get a enclosed box for tool and a office. The system is call roll-n-go trailer. Its made by homestead. Here is a link for more info. http://www.hayestrailersales.com/products/trailers/roll-n-go-roll-off-trailers.shtml

Here is the tool trailer part of it.









This is the office


----------



## KnottyWoodwork (May 23, 2010)

I'm in. If they make a connex style box for it, you could use that as a jobsite trailer/storage.


----------



## KnottyWoodwork (May 23, 2010)

That's what I'm talking about!


----------



## kyia (Jul 4, 2011)

If i member right fro the whole system with 2 dumpster instead of 1. Was somewhere around 25k. But dont quote me on this. Guy told me that price in passing when got the quote for the trailer and 2 dumpster.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Roll off trailer is definitely the way to go, but it is pricey. There is a company out there called southern sales or something like that. Google it. They make square cans instead of the tubs. Those tubs get best up pretty easily. But you can stack them for transport. That roll n go seems way overpriced.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Those of you who are going around pulling these dumps without a WD hitch are nuts. There are only a few pickup hitches out there that are rated to pull over 12k lbs. most hitches require WD hitches for any trailer over 5k. Heck, I've got a WD hitch for my 7k tool trailer. It really helps when your tongue weight runs heavy.


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

Post deleated by poster.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

dougger222 said:


> I have been stopped by the DOT 3 times and not one has asked why I don't have a WD hitch. To date have been pulled over in all three tow vehicles, the F250 Super Duty, F350 dually, and Excursion. As a matter of fact all have factory hitches on them and the truth is the Excursion on paper is not rated to tow the 15K dump trailers. That DOT officer wrote me 7 warning tickets and none had to do with hitch or weight ratings. The second time pulled over was in the dually and was handed 3 tickets, expired health card, no name/dot numbers on the truck, inoperable break away brakes. In front of the judge two were dropped. Last time in the F250 the DOT guy gave me the famous, "attaboy" sticker. Also, that DOT officer was the oldest of the bunch and ran out of the MN headquarters for DOT a mile from being stopped.
> 
> The forum posters who are brain washed into thinking you need a WD hitch are the nuts ones! They are like the weight police on the RV forums!!!
> 
> ...


You are a perfect example of someone who should be using a WD setup. You are overweight and your two handed white knuckle driving could be putting people's lives at risk. As far as DOT checking for WD setup. Just because you can get away with it doesn't mean it's right.


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

Post deleated by poster.


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

Post deleated by poster.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

and you think your a real man i suppose?:laughing:


----------



## Reading pa (Nov 12, 2011)

dougger222 said:


> Again,
> 
> If it was illegal to tow my trailers with my trucks without a WD hitch I'd have heard about it from one of the three (1 out of 3) DOT officers who I've been pulled over by.
> 
> ...


If the wd hitch make them feel safe then who care. A man that does thing safe is a smart man. Maybe you can learn from them other then being a ass hole.


----------



## WildWill (Jun 6, 2008)

Boy the new year sure is off to a rough start on these forums. Lots of tough guys!:laughing:


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

dougger222 said:


> Again,
> 
> If it was illegal to tow my trailers with my trucks without a WD hitch I'd have heard about it from one of the three (1 out of 3) DOT officers who I've been pulled over by.
> 
> ...


Explain to me how you are legal with a GCWR Of 26500 on an excursion. From reading your posts it sounds like you have a dump trailer with a 15k GVWR. So, that leaves 11,500 for your excursion. I don't see how that works. And, do you have a REAL class 5 hitch on all your trucks rated for15k load carrying? You can act like a know it all tough guy small nuts and all don't need WD setup. I could really care less. But your numbers don't make sense. I'll gladly pull into any dump with a WD setup. I choose to use one because my rig performs and acts more stable with it. You shouldn't be ignorant just because you can.


----------



## packer_rich (Dec 27, 2009)

My truck is bigger!!!! NO, my truck is bigger!!! My girlfriend is bigger!!!
NO, My girlfriend is BIGGER!!


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

packer_rich said:


> My truck is bigger!!!! NO, my truck is bigger!!! My girlfriend is bigger!!!
> NO, My girlfriend is BIGGER!!


Do you want your girlfriend bigger???


----------



## WildWill (Jun 6, 2008)

BamBamm5144 said:


> Do you want your girlfriend bigger???


Hey! Some guys like a big girl friend. And they need a heavy duty dump trailer to haul her around in. :jester:


----------

